# Would this work to move a plant cross country?



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, so I have to move for work.  Good news is I am moving to a state with much better MJ laws.  Bad news is it is a 13-14 hour drive...and here lies the problem.  I currently have 3 mothers, 3 different strains.  Two of them are ok, but one is my baby and an amazing producer, so I do not want to part with her.  The pic I put up for BPOTM of NYC Diesel was a clone from her.  She is a banzai and only takes up about one cubic foot of space.  So, HOW do I get her from point A to point B, without having her in darkness for a minimum of 14 hours in a box in the back of a moving truck?  I am afraid that the extended period of darkness will either A, induce her to bud requiring me to take clones and reveg them, or B, she will stress and hermie, or C, nothing happens and she makes it ok.  I am renting and driving one of those moving trucks so I figure even if I pack her up last thing and unpack her first thing that is still too long in darkness.  

  Now, if I took a large plastic container, like a 10-20 gallon container I use for DWC, placed the plant in the container and then taped 3-4  large flashlights to the inside top of the container, you think that would do the trick?  Even if they only lasted for 4 hours before the batteries died that would be enough to prevent a full 12 hours dark period.  I know they don't put out a lot of lumens.  Am I worrying for nothing?  Should I just give up and start from scratch, gift this girl as a going away present to a good friend?  

  What you all think?

(I drill holes in the edges of the pot, about 5-6 around the rim.  Then I loop down the various branches with dental floss)


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

I think if you do it thatway only get 1 of those camping/flat tire @ night portable hand held block lookin types and put under facing up w/ ducktape wrapped around flashlight and pot,you'll b fine.Those ones that take 4 DD


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 17, 2009)

ive read in skunk mag that even if they get a couple of mins of light they will stay in veg
in the mag they had pics of lights on a pole that they carried over the plants
to keep them in veg even tho it was the middle of the night
or you could take a bunch of clones and start a new mommy when you get there


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 17, 2009)

Mail some clones to yourself!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 17, 2009)

Small plant like that. What about a small LED Brake light set. Could hook it strait to any power source on the vehicle.
Should feed it well enough. Dont really need blues. But if you get one with the White backup light in it, that could supply with any other color.

But if its just a couple hours. The red Sodium feeding should be all it needs. Dont think it would hermie or anything without blue. Just needs that mainly for photosynthesis.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Mail some clones to yourself!


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
HOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW????????????????????


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldn't take a chance on that kinda drive with mj plants.  sounds risky, but I can see your dilemma. clones however do not need much light and could easily be transfered in a cooler or something consider it a challenge of your propagation skills.... and congrats on the new job.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey man, personally I don't think it's going to do anything. One 13 hour length of darkness and right back to it's normal light schedule? I wouldn't even trip. If just that was gonna make it hermie, it probably would have done it already and not something you would want to keep around anyway.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 17, 2009)

in the mail.. you can buy clones of legal plants.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Lemmongrass said:
			
		

> in the mail.. you can buy clones of legal plants.


 
Where,how when?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 17, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Where,how when?


UPS bro.. It's not mj but look at these folks.. 
hXXp://www.plantswap.net/forum/f19/how-do-you-send-plants-mail-safely-279/


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

MUCH LOVE THERE TURKEYNECK,good lookin! I had no idea.Damn


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello NYC 

There was a member here sometime last year who had to do exactly the same thing.

She had her plants in the back of the moving truck for 36 hours in total darkness, when she got to her destination she put the plants on their normal light pattern and it caused no problems at all.

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 17, 2009)

It's summertime and the living is easy, but it'll be hot as hell in the back of that truck, won't it, NYC?

If it's that important, I'd rent a van type vehicle.  If you get pulled in that truck, the poo-poo will smell the mama's before they even open the door.  At least in a van, you can roll down the windows.  Plus, you don't look like some cat bringing in 4 tons of Mex swag.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 17, 2009)

Throw em in the back and get truckin'....don't trip. The girls will be fine.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 18, 2009)

if light is an issue just toss an led lantern or lamp in it. problem solved. dunno about that for mail tho.


----------



## MJ Child (Jul 19, 2009)

I would not risk transporting the mothers at all, think about crossing state boundaries issue which would now be a federal offense.   I would donate them to a good friend.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 19, 2009)

if you have LOTS of time to reveg, you can take an agar tissue sample. these dont even count as being illegal hahah.

taalking like 3-4 months to get a real growing plant tho. but they keep forever


----------



## Locked (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree with those who think 13 hrs of darkness one time will do nothing bad...I wld not UPS it though...I am a UPS driver and I don't care how well you pack it and how many fragile stickers you put on it..it will be in for a rough ride..the pkgs get brick loaded into trailers then get unloaded and run through belts and conveyors then loaded onto our trucks and the back of those trucks get HOT...the roof is a light fiberglass that allows light into the rear and causes the temps to climb into the 130's f in the summer...not to mention if it gets damaged along the way it will go to the re tape area to be inspected and repacked...then you will be looking at a controlled delivery where the UPS driver will really be LEO...they will get you to sign, hand you the pkg and then slap the cuffs on you...


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd go for it......I wouldnt want to give up my mothers for anything......I'd put them in the turck last and take them out first.....I dont think one dark period would hurt them.


----------



## Il Stugots (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I agree with mj child...taking plants in the car with you across state lines is extremely risky...all you have to do is make one mistake and they'll get you...I've seen it happen way too often...I know bro its a lot to let go but you don't want to be caught with that


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 24, 2009)

If cheech and chong can !!... you can ...go to it NYC LOL ! oopps you are probably there by now its been 10 days !


----------

